
OpenSMTPD – Plan for 2017 - pips
https://www.mail-archive.com/misc@opensmtpd.org/msg03332.html
======
pips
Filters API on it way.

Also note dat padding!

~~~
poolpOrg
I need to stop with the padding, it's going to evolve into a nasty compulsive
disorder at some point :-)

